
Europe is beating the US in the battery race–with China’s help - mpweiher
https://qz.com/1679138/europe-is-beating-the-us-in-the-battery-race-with-chinas-help/
======
woodandsteel
At the Tesla Q2 earnings call it was announced that the plan was to eventually
increase battery production to about 100 times the present level, so maybe the
US is going to take the lead back

[https://cleantechnica.com/2019/07/24/liveblog-
tesla-q2-2019-...](https://cleantechnica.com/2019/07/24/liveblog-
tesla-q2-2019-earnings-call-livestream/)

~~~
akshatrathi
Maybe. The chances are entirely dependent on Tesla's success. Europe has many
more carmakers making the bet. I'd wager Europe has better odds.

~~~
woodandsteel
Tesla has the advantage of the new technology from Maxwell, but maybe Europe
will charge ahead too. I hope they both succeed.

------
akshatrathi
I wrote the story, and I'm happy to answer any questions.

